
Louisiana Loses Its Boot to Floods and Rising Oceans - jseliger
https://medium.com/matter/louisiana-loses-its-boot-b55b3bd52d1e#.i6768r9fy
======
algirau
What? This is saying all of Jefferson Parish, roughly 50% of NOLa metro, is
uninhabitable. Below sea level, yes. Uninhabitable no.

